# Ryobi ERT-1150VN manual and spares



## JayGee (Nov 7, 2011)

We have a Ryobi ERT-1150VN router with a weird defect, and want to try replacing the main PCB. Anyone got a scanned manual so we can identify the part, and know where to buy spares in UK?

The router speeds up and slows down on its own, and has little power. We cleaned the speed control pot as best we could, and resoldered some poor joints and while it is better, it is not fixed. The motor brushes are good. All suggestions welcome.

I realise a new router might be a better plan but 
A) We are a school with little money and 
B) We have various jigs/fixtures designed round this unit.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello John, and Students! Glad to have You join Us! That Router is probably a product of the UK. We have many members with a lot of good information, and some Members may have one! I will answer and put it on the 1st. spot! http://diplo-best.com/review/RYOBI/ERT-1150VN


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

User manual RYOBI ERT-1150VN - 37 reviews for the RYOBI ERT-1150VN Discover the test, trial and comparison with the RYOBI ERT-1150VN. I think that this will work. This should, when sent should bring up the manual in PDF format


----------



## grundin (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello John,
My exact same router quit on me today after intermittent lack of power.
I carefully stripped down the machine (carefully) and did a continuity test on all the wires, i found that one of the main motor coil wires had no continuity so i completely disassembled the motor assembly and found one of the main coil wires had broken at its terminal. A quick bit of careful soldering, reassembly and it now works perfectly.
If you strip down the machine it will void your warranty but if you are very careful
it is really not too difficult.
I had to loosen the two black wires from where they connect to the two blue wires to remove the housing, remove the circlip from the leg to remove the base plate, remove the brushes and the four long screws to remove the rotor, remove the two long screws to remove the outer coil.
Be careful to carefully tighten those two longest screws as they go into plastic threads.
I hope this is some help.


----------



## JayGee (Nov 7, 2011)

Unfortunately the link only partly works - it appears to work then says Download Interrupted. Possibly because our anti-virus prompts me to agree to the PDF download.


----------



## JayGee (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for the response on stripping it down. We had already done that, and the wires you note are OK. But it might help someone else.


----------



## JayGee (Nov 7, 2011)

Perhaps I should have noted it is long out of warranty.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Try this...

http://be.services.ryobitools.eu/ma... &serie=1&DBRequestOnlyOneKEY=ERT1150VN#1


----------



## JayGee (Nov 7, 2011)

That looks really good - identifies the part. Now I just have to find someone who sells it, or decide at that price it is not worth doing. 

Don't get me wrong, the comment on price is not a criticism of Ryobi. I thought it might cost a lot more than that - but as noted in my profile I used to work in an aerospace where a PCB that size would be several hundred pounds!


----------

